# Are infrared thermometers accurate for hot water?



## Jennifer Murphy (Dec 20, 2021)

I am experimenting with boiling eggs. Several methods mention how the water should "look" (slightly bubbly, etc.). I am recording the actual water temperature at various points. I currently have a thermometer that I stick in the water while holding onto the readout top. This takes several seconds to get to a stable temp and it's quite hot over the pot.

I see that there are infrared thermometers like this one:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DMI632G/

Are they as accurate as ones that go into the water?

I would think they might be more accurate and faster.

I'd appreciate any comments about actual experience.

Thanks


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 20, 2021)

I haven't tried it with boiling water, but with similar things cooking even hotter I had trouble with.  And I think the problem is with the steam coming from the syrups or things cooking in the oils I tried it with.


----------



## Jennifer Murphy (Dec 20, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> I haven't tried it with boiling water, but with similar things cooking even hotter I had trouble with.  And I think the problem is with the steam coming from the syrups or things cooking in the oils I tried it with.



Did you find that the reading was too hot or too cold?

I will be measuring water below boiling, so there is usually very little steam.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 20, 2021)

I seemed to get lower temperature than it was, or flickering, like it can't decide!


----------



## Jennifer Murphy (Dec 20, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> I seemed to get lower temperature than it was, or flickering, like it can't decide!



The comments and reviews on that unit on Amazon seem to agree with you. Several said it was highly variable if there was steam. 

I guess I'll get one that clips on the side of the pot.

Curiously, one reviewer gave it 5 stars with the title, "High precision, mediocre accuracy", whatever the *** that means. I swear a fair percentage of the comments come from complete idiots. My favorite in response to a question, like, "Does it have good battery life?" is something like, "I don't know, I didn't buy one".


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 20, 2021)

Mine has incredible battery life.  I use rechargables, which don't last as long as alkaline.  I replace it (a 9v) every 6 months or so, just to do it, and I've never had it run out.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2021)

I use my ThermPen, instant read thermometer. It reads the temperature really fast. The probe is long enough that I usually don't have to have my hand directly above the water. It is one of my more important kitchen (and grilling) tools.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 21, 2021)

Two options that would work for you;
1. Candy thermometer with a clip to attach to the pan - heats with the liquid, and so gives accurate readings instantly
2. digital thermometer with attached probe, like as used for monitoring roasts, and turkeys - again, heats with the food, and so gives instant readings of temperature.  Plus, if it has remote capabilities (bluetooth, or emote sensor, and base, you don't have to remain at the pot to get temperature readings)Links:

https://buythermopro.com/product/thermopro-tp-08-digital-wireless-meat-thermometer/

https://www.amazon.com/Polder-Thermometer-Stainless-Attachment-Temperature/dp/B001FB6IFY

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## roadfix (Dec 21, 2021)

I only use my IR thermometer for places I can’t reach to take temps, like A/C vents, garage ceiling, for instance.
Never for cooking.


----------

